# Newbie quilting question



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi all! I've sewed for many years, but have never pieced a quilt. I'd like to make a large queen size, & I've been tearing pictures out of catalogs of patterns I might want to incorporate elements from.

So, my question is this: how many yards of fabric might one want to purchase to make a pieced top? I know it will depend on the number of patterns/colors I am using...so next question is: how many patterns/colors should I pick?

Keep in mind I'm the kind of person who needs Garanimals to get dressed!

I'd like to make a quilt with blues & yellows, maybe a small splash of spring green, and I tend to lean toward the simpler geometrics...9-patch, maybe some lasagna type border effect...I'd like to get the fabric I need in one swoop, but you know, it could be months before I actually DO it...just don't want to end up a critical 1/2 yard short.

Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Starting with a large queen size quilt? I wouldn't do it. Start with baby blankets, 36 x 36. This size is great for an infant, and great for the car seat or carriage, and can later be hung on the wall. If you don't have any infants to sew for, you can hang it on your wall.

Pick a block, I recommend a nine patch. Practice using the rotary cutter and mat (there are other instructions on this forum for using the mat and cutter, but you can find instructions in books and online). and make 5 nine patch blocks. Combine with four plain blocks and make a checkerboard out of them. Get backing (plain white or unbleached muslin) and batting (wool for handquilting, cotton for machine quilting) and quilt. When you are done you will have a better idea of whether or not you like quilting. Nine patch blocks can be used by themselves, or combined with plain blocks. When combined with plain blocks, the same color as one of the 9 patches, you get Irish Chain (the contrasting patches float on the background). You can use snowballs instead of squares (nip off the corners of the square and put on a colored piece) and get an entirely different look. There are books on the market that show you a dozen different ways to use a 9 patch or 16 patch block- great if you want to use many colors. You can use four patch blocks as well.

If you like quilting, make a couple of potholders out of easy patterns (anything with half squares (triangles) is not easy). Make a couple more using half squares. Still with me? Every time you make something you will be learning. You will learn about cutting on the bias, straight of grain, straight seams, matching points, and color coordination.

If I was going to go to the trouble of making a queen size quilt, I would not make it in two colors unless the result would be very dramatic and sophisticated. Keep in mind, that with two colors, your mistakes will either be hidden or jump out. If you are bored easily, don't use two colors. Use a dark, medium, and light. These are relative, you don't need black, medium green, and white. You just want contrast.

I suggest taking a class. The class I teach, beginner's quilting, covers the 1/4" seam, sewing straight, proper thread and fabric, rotary cutting, chain sewing, butting seams, 9 patch, 16 patch, log cabin, courthouse steps, applique by hand & machine, two blocks that use 1/2 squares, and drunkard's path. Sometimes more. The students end up with a sampler quilt in fabrics they picked out themselves- with help. They learn three different ways to make 1/2 squares. Some of them make only one quilt, others go on to make many quilts. I've had students who had never sewn anything, and others that had been making quilts for years. If you can possibly get into a comprehensive class, do so. You will save yourself many tears and frustration.

To answer your question: buy more fabric than you think you will need. Buy the best fabric you can from a quilting store. If you make the Irish Chain, or a Double Irish Chain, try to envision two colors, then many colors. Do you want a dark background with light chains, or light background with medium chains? How big should the patches be? On a queen size bed, you can use larger patches, but there is a point where they are too big and it will look thrown together (unless you really know what you are doing in fabric selection). The smaller the patches, the more fabric you will need. I think you want at least five blocks to fit across the width of the mattress, whether doing Irish Chain or another block quilt. You should plan to have borders, at least two (one border the width of one patch, and the outer border as wide as you need) as this will give you room to fudge when you have to square it up and bind it.

On the other hand, and just to confuse things, if you like to hand applique, you could make an Hawiaain (sp) quilt.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Rough estimates for total yardage for a 90" x 108" Queen size quilt:

Top = 9 yards
Back = 10 yards
Binding = 1 yard

Based on 40" wide fabric.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate all the advice...but if I wait to make my quilt until I take a class, I may never get it done. I have the same theory about losing weight, though, and I haven't lost any yet!

I was thinking of doing the squares (12") on point (is that the term for diamond shape on the bed instead of square?)...at least 3 colors, but doubt I'd do more than 5, unless I really plan the pattern in advance of buying.

The yardage amounts will help immensely, that is some investment & I'd better make sure I'll follow through in a reasonable time frame, say 1 year and not, Oh when I get to it!

Which means I ought to do more planning & playing with scraps & learning about contrasts & such...hmmm, that class is sounding better & better. 

I am not as worried about my sewing technique as I am the color/pattern selection. I do have a rotary cutter but certainly have not mastered that at all! 

Thanks for the tips...when I get it done I'll learn how to post photos & share it with you!


----------

